# need help making gold plating solution



## azdave35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a brush on gold plating machine and i need help making the plating solution..if anyone has knowledge on this please let me know..thanks in advance


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 27, 2009)

Can't you buy the solution from the manufacturer of the brush plating equipment? There are many different formulas and you would probably get better results by buying the ready-made solutions sold for that piece of equipment.

Why do you want to make your own solution? If it is cost, you probably wouldn't save much by making your own solution. Also, you may not like the color or brightness (or, dullness) produced by a home-made solution.


----------



## azdave35 (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont know who the maker of my machine is..i have checked around and people seem to want around $300 for a couple oz's of solution...from what i understand it is a cyanide-gold solution and has very little gold in it and is inexpensive to make


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 28, 2009)

You can make a cyanide solution by simply dissolving well evaporated gold chloride in cyanide. I've done it, and still have the solution. It plates adequately, but is likely lacking in qualities that might be available from makers of plating solutions. Brighteners, for example. 

I was satisfied with the solution I prepared, but I have used only that solution, so I don't understand what I may be missing, if anything. 

Harold


----------

